
Show HN: Voter-Verifiable Paper Ballots - citizendbs
http://abacusvoting.com
======
citizendbs
Abacus is an open-source, paper-based voting system, which allows voters to
verify their recorded votes.

The system is based on several design principles:

* Paper is more trustworthy than machines.

* Voters should be able to privately track their ballots.

* The best security is transparency.

* It’s easier to find consensus with alternative methods of voting.

How is Abacus different from most voting systems?

* It’s open-source.

* It provides first-class support for ranked-choice-voting and score-voting.

* Voters have the option to track their recorded votes.

* The back end database is backed up on paper.

* Voters can change their ballots on a daily basis.

* It runs on commercial-off-the-shelf hardware (cheaper than voting-only-hardware).

You can find a white paper that explains the process at abacusvoting.com.

The white paper is mostly aspirational. For small groups of voters in a manual
recount, I’ve posted a demo of a minimal viable product, which works fine for
single-decision ballots and small groups of voters.

For scalable, complex elections, there is plenty of technical work to do on
all the modules described in the white paper.

If you’d like to get involved or if you have feedback, please send an email to
hi@abacusvoting.com

